
Coinbase down - tosh
https://status.coinbase.com
======
kingbirdy
Related, does anyone have any suggestions for a good way to buy Bitcoin that
isn't through Coinbase? No matter what I try, I can't seem to verify my
identity with them, and besides I've heard several horror stories about their
customer service.

~~~
robinhoodexe
Try Kraken and deposit fiat through an international bank transfer (I think
it's called SEPA). It'll take a few days before you can start buying crypto,
but you'll avoid the fees coinbase is charging for the instant credit card
transaction.

------
arcaster
Interesting, now it makes sense why I couldn't re-add my credit card to
purchase ETH that I planned to convert into some alts immediately.

After some snooping, it seems like hundreds of people haven't been able to add
credit/debit cards for days.

------
willyyr
The iOS widget still seems to work for me. The app has been reporting an error
as well for at least a few hours.

